# Probleme bei der Webseitenerstellung!



## GTA 3 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi ich hab hier diesen Quellcode! Hinzugefügt ! Ist ganz unten!

Leider war es wieder ein bischen her das ich mich mit HTML verfasst habe! 

Mein Code sieht gerade so aus!
Wie ihr sieht noch ganz am Anfang! Wie krieg ich es nochmal hin das wenn ich bei den unteren 6 Blöcken den Mauszeiger darüber bewegt und dann sich die Hintergrundfarbe der einzelnen Blöcke sich dann Gelb färbt und eventuell dann die Schrift von weiß auf Schwarz !?

_
*Quote wegen übersichtlichkeitsgründen entfernt*_

Danke und MFG

Ich habs jetzt hingekriegt aber, damit die Schrift dann seine Farbe auch ändert wenn sich er Hintergrund ändert muss ich mit der Maus auch erst die Schrift berühren damit die Schrift erkennbar ist! -_-

Und geordnet ist es nicht, weil es hier im Forum nicht geordnet wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Ich würde das ganze in eine extra CSS Datei auslagern, da tust du dir um einiges leichter. 

also zB:


```
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
```

und das CSS dazu:


```
#test{
color:#FFFFFF;
background:#000000;
}

#test:hover{
color:#000000;
background:#CCFF00;
}
```


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

MEinst du es so ? 

_
*Quote wegen übersichtlichkeitsgründen entfernt*_

Das funkt irgendwie nicht..


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Nein, ich meine das in eine extra CSS Datei schreiben und diese dann in deinem index Dokument einzubinden.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Leider kenn ich mich mit CSS nicht so aus....  Ich werde mal mit SelfHTML anfangen...

Da ist leider noch was falsch.. Uff das ist einfach zuviel, kapier HTML grad noch so, bin noch dabei Java zu lernen und jetzt noch CSS und vllt noch PHP -_-

So sieht der QT jetzt aus:

_
*Quote wegen übersichtlichkeitsgründen entfernt*_


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

brrr, da sträuben sich ja einem die Nackenhaare 

kennst du css4you.de? ist mal ne gute anlaufstelle 

Das mit den <th>s kannst du lösen in dem du denen id/klasse zuweist und denen statt nem javascript einfach nen :hover gönnnst 
(funzt auch bie ausgeschlatetem javascript im gegensatz zu deiner lösung)

also zB

```
<th class="schwarzgelb">Mein Text</th>
```

die css datei:

```
.schwarzgelb {
   background-color: #000000;
}
.schwarzgelb:hover {
   background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
```


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Hehe.^^

Also es sollte im Prinzip so aussehen:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Projeckt Webseite</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css.css" type="text/css" />
</head>
<body style="background-color:#333333" text="#FFFFFF">
<br>
<br>
<table width="100%" border="1" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#000000">
<tr>
<th><font color="#CCFF00" size=+3 align="middle" ><br>BEGRÜßUNG und INFOS<p></p></font></th>
</tr>
</table>

<table width="100%" border="2" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
<th id="test">ICH BIN EIN TEXT</th>
</tr>
</table>
Hier steht auch Text
</body>
</html>
```

Und in der CSS Datei die du extra abspeichern musst, muss stehen:


```
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

#test{
color:#FFFFFF;
background:#000000;
}

#test:hover{
color:#000000;
background:#CCFF00;
}
```

Du kannst es auch mit class machen, dann muss statt dem # halt ein . davor stehen.

Und da kommt dann das raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Ist auch nicht die feine Art  
Die ids dienen für einzelne Objekte  also EINEN div EINE tabelle etc.

Und Klassen halt für sich vwiederholende Teile 

Aber gehen tut es so auf jeden FAll auch

Edit: grad gesehen dass du unten noch die Möglichkeit mit der Klasse stehen hast


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Ach die CSS ist ne extra Datei... 

EDIT: SO Jungs bin scho ziemlich weit! 
Meine Frage: 
CSS von vorhin: Was genau hat es mit dem 
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

auf sich? Das kapier ich grad nicht.

Und irgendwie will die verankerung im QT nicht klappen: Wie soll ich verankern ? Ich kann ja nur mit <a name="XXX"> verankern oder ? 
So sieht mein HTML-QT aus:



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Projeckt Webseite</title>
> <link rel="stylesheet" href="css.css" type="text/css" />
> ...



und so meine CSS: 



> @charset "utf-8";
> /* CSS Document */
> 
> #test{
> ...


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

fügt einfach nur Dreamweaver oben ein, gehört halt dazu. 

Und was klappt an der Verlinkung der CSS Datei nicht? Wenn die CSS Datei im selben Verzeichnis wie das html Dokument liegt, müsst es schon eingebunden werden. Liegt so wo anders, musst du den Pfad eben ändern. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## zcei (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Und außerdem wollte ich mal anmerken, dass ein Design mit Tabellen sowas von überholt ist  wenn du schon anfängst zu lernen dann auch richtig


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Bin dabei geblieben und jetzt sogar ein bischen weiter! In der CSS Datei war ja die Codierung utf-8! So hab mir heute mal den Doctype genauer angeschaut und habs auch gecheckt! Jetzt bin ich bei den Meta angaben was ja im head bereich ist. Ist die Kodierung Utf-8 von der CSS Datei nur für die CSS datei oder gilt die dann auch komplett für die HTML datei ? Weil bei den Metaangaben ich auch die Möglichkeit hab meine HTML-Datei zu kodieren! Würde es dann irgendwelche Konflikte geben wenn ich diesen Metatag einsetz: 


<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

?


----------



## Zappzarrap (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

ich würde dir auch auch empfehlen mit <div> Containern zu arbeiten, das ist um *eniges* flexibler als das mit dem tabellen, und du blickst auch bei großen Seiten noch durch, da kann der html code nämlich schnell mal unübersichtlich werden 

is schon was her das ich html gemacht hba aber in etwa so:


```
<div class = "Head">

<-- Dein Ganzer Kram für den head Bereich !-->

</div> 

<div class = "sidemenu">

<-- Dein Ganzer Kram für die Seite Bereich !-->

</div>
```

und so weiter. Innerhalb deiner Klassen kannst du dann ID´s vergeben. So kannst du einem Bereich einfach per css Eigenschaften gebenl, die aber in den id´s überschreiben - für Menü punkte bspw.

Wie gesagt ist schon ein paar tage her, das ich html gemacht habe, also bitte nicht hauen, wenn das mist ist, was ich da geschrieben hab


----------



## zcei (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

doch das stimmt soweit


----------



## Dexter02 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Hi,
ich wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen ;D
Ich hätte da auch ein paar Fragen.
Erstens wie viele Container kann ich pro Seite benutzen, bzw. hat es überhaupt Einfluss auf die Performance.
Meine 2 Frage ist, mache ich das so richtig?
Das wäre jetzt mal ein Beispiel für ein Container:

```
#werbung2
       {
       width:180px;
       height:90px;
       right:0;
       margin-top:240px;
       position:absolute;
       background-color: #ff0000
```

LG
Dexter02


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Dein CSS ist fast richtig. ; nach der Farbe und die } Klammer am Ende fehlt.


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Im Prinzip ist es egal, wie viele Container du benutzt, nur sollte man drauf achten WANN man sie nutzt 

zB um ein Wort einen <di>-Container zu packen um es zu Stylen macht keinen Sinn, dafür gibt es dann <span>.

Oder um Fließtext kommt <p>

So ne Sachen halt, aber wie viele Container genommen werden ist wenn es nicht 100000000 werden ziemlich egal.

Der grandiose Vorteil ist es, dass die Ausgegeben werden sobald die fertig sind. Weiß grad nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll.
Und wenn du per Tabelle stylst wird halt erst alles ausgegeben wenn die komplette Tabelle fertig ist, you know?

Am besten solltest du dich auch sofort mit HTML 5 auseinander setzen, da sind viele nette Sachen dazu gekommen 
Genauso beim neuen CSS. Ist viel mehr auf Web 2.0 ausgelegt und hilft bei einigen Anwendungen sowas von viel, dass ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten mag

(Stichwort "Webkit" darf auch nicht vernachlässigt werden. Chrome und Safari basieren afaik drauf, Firefox hingegen nicht, wegen optimierung und so )


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme bei der Webseiten erstellung!*

Falls es nicht schon jemand geschrieben hat:
Auf selfhtml.org gibt es unzählige Beispiele und sehr gute Erklärungen!

Ich nutze zur Zeit den Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 für mein Content Management System!


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

für nen selbst geschriebenes? Da graust es mir^^

Dreamweaver ist zwar recht ok, aber bei mir kommt nix anderes mehr als Zend ins Haus 
Ist zwar auch nicht so, dass es perfekt ist aber ich kann gut damit arbeiten. Das dann in Verbindung mit FF, Chrome, Safari ... und natürlich XAMPP^^


----------



## Dexter02 (7. Januar 2011)

HI,
@ghostadmin
Oh.... ja sry stimmt habe ich vergessen ;D

@zcei
Definierst du <p> und <span> je nach bedarf in jedem Container neu? 
Ja von den Tabellen bin ich weg, ich habe das mal in einem Praktikum vor Jahren machen müssen und nicht so ganz begriffen. Container finde ich verständlicher
HTML 5 klingt auf jeden Fall sehr gut... 
Das mit dem "Webkit" habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden. Es wird unter anderem von Apple entwickelt und benutzt, sowie von Google und vielen mobilen Geräten. Aber in wie fern habe ich damit was zu schaffen bzw. worauf muss ich achten? Also im Grunde was mache ich damit  

@milesdavis
Die Seite ist mir ein treuer Gehilfe, aber trotzdem thx von meiner Seite her

Ich benutze jaja ich weiß es gibt bestimmt besseres Microsoft Visual Sudio 2008. 
Falls es GTA3(Autor!?) nicht stört würde ich gerne noch 2 Fragen stellen die mir gekommen sind. Ansonsten öffne ich ein neues Thema.

LG
dexter02


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

Alsooo

<span class="" oder id="" oder beides 
dann kannste halt für alle was neues bestimmen jenachdem wie dus brauchst.
Kannst natürlich auch am Anfang eine Standardvorgabe geben und dann nur spezifizieren.

Webkit meine ich, dass wenn es in chrome und safari funzt es in Firefox mitunter kacke aussieht


----------



## Dexter02 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,
achso ;D
ok dafür bin ich wohl noch nicht weit genug xD
So ein Frage kann ich ja schon mal stellen:
Wenn ich mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ein Design erstelle, dann muss ich das doch nur so zurecht schneiden das ich es als Hintergrundbild in den Verschiedenen Containern benutzen kann oder? Ist ja doch relativ simple oder habe ich was übersehen, nicht beachtet? 
LG
Dexter02


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

möglichst wenig bilder nutzen 

wenn das nur einfarbig ist oder so lieber die farbe in css definieren.


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden fall möglichst wenig Bilder benutzen, vieles geht auch so ganz gut. Du kannst übrigens jedem Element eine id geben. Wenn du auf mehreren seiten Absätze hast, die alle die gleiche Schrift oder what ever haben, nennst die einfach allen <p id = "blub"></p> . In der CSS kannste die dann alle auf einmal stylen und sie sehen alle einheitlich aus, unabhängig davon auf welcher Content Seite sie sich befinden. Vorrausgesetzt du verwendest nicth für jede Content Seite ne eigene CSS, was etwas am Zweck eines Stylesheets vorbe wäre


----------

